# Solved: Google Chrome browser has disappeared!



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I am currently unable to open my Google Chrome browser. Whenever I click on my Google Chrome icon I get the following message:

_*This webpage is not found

No webpage was found for the web address: chrome-extension://dgpdioedihjhncjafcpgbbjdpbbkikmi/speeddial.html
Error code: ERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND*_

The problem started immediately after I ran AdwCleaner to remove unwanted items from my computer (e.g., SearchYa, SearchProtect, Connect, & Conduit). The AdwCleaner report shows that the following two Google-related items were deleted:
*
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Bill\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\UserData\Default\Extensions\dgpdioedihjhncjafcpgbbjdpbbkikmi

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pbjikboenpfhbbejgkoklgkhjpfogcam*

I presume that these deletions may have caused my problem.

I even downloaded Google Chrome again, thinking there was a good chance that doing so might fix things; however, it didn't.

I would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who might be able to help me restore Google Chrome. Is it possible that restoring the deleted Google-related folder and/or key might solve my problem?

Thank you.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Would it be wise to try System Restore?


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Glory Hallelujah!! I just ran CCleaner and cleaned out some stuff, and now, somehow, Google Chrome & Google Chrome 2 have been fully restored! Before closing this thread, I would like for someone to explain to me exactly how I lost Chrome to begin with and how running CCleaner was able to bring it back.


----------



## sriram301296 (May 17, 2010)

Okay one chance is that Adw Cleaner removed a key from the registry so it got corrupted


> Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pbjikboenpfhbbejgkoklgkhjpfogcam


On running CCleaner, the registry error was repaired and you have got Chrome back.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

were I you, wgreene, I'd seriously consider that that rig may be infected.....I have never liked random characters as file names, as I've never known PEOPLE to name them that intentionally......it may be worth your while to mosey over to the virus removal area and have a shield check out your logs.

thanks, 

v


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

valis said:


> were I you, wgreene, I'd seriously consider that that rig may be infected.....I have never liked random characters as file names, as I've never known PEOPLE to name them that intentionally......it may be worth your while to mosey over to the virus removal area and have a shield check out your logs.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> v


Thank you for the advice. Will do.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries..just remember to follow the 'everyone must follow this sticky' sticky and you'll be fine.....


----------

